

Entrepreneur’s Drug of Choice - spada
http://modafinil.ca/entrepreneurs-drug-of-choice/

======
sportanova
Sounds like it's better for you than Adderall but I wouldn't want to take it
purely to work harder / faster / better. Unnecessary, prolonged brain
chemistry modifications sounds scary, and the 'no negative mental side
effects' theme from the marketing is BS (from 10 min of Googling).

~~~
yellowapple
Indeed; modafinil has quite a few side effects, at least according to a quick
Wikipedia check
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafinil#Adverse_effects](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafinil#Adverse_effects))
(and while Wikipedia isn't the most reliable source, at least they bothered to
cite their claims, so I'm more likely to trust _that_ then some unfinished
marketing site).

------
johnatwork
Is this even legal? I thought Modafinil was a prescription only drug.

~~~
yellowapple
Depends on the jurisdiction. The site is based in Canada (at least according
to the TLD), which doesn't classify it as a controlled substance. The U.S.,
however, _does_ classify it as such and therefore disallows importation unless
you have a prescription.

Interestingly, adrafinil is completely unregulated in the U.S. (IIRC), and is
sufficiently-closely related to modafinil that it basically has the same
effects.

------
hashberry
Any reviews for this site? Any successful purchases?

